# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: مشکل وصل شدن به MYSQL

## هانی هاشمی

سلام 

باسه وصل شدن به mysql از تکه کد زیر تو سرور استفاده کردم :

   public void connect()  {   
               
    	Connection conn     = null;
        String url          = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/";
        String db           = "bible";
        String driver       = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
        String user         = "root";
        String pass         = "admin";
            
    try {
            Class.forName(driver).newInstance();
    } catch (InstantiationException e) {
    	System.out.print("<MYSQL:InstantiationException>")  ;
    } catch (IllegalAccessException e) {
    	System.out.print("<MYSQL:IllegalAccessException>")  ;
    } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            System.out.print("<MYSQL:ClassNotFoundException>")  ;
    }
    try {
                    conn = DriverManager.getConnection(url+db, user, pass);
                    System.out.print("<MYSQL:Enjoy!>");
                    
    } catch (SQLException e) {
                   System.err.println("Mysql Connection Error: ");
         e.printStackTrace();
    	//System.out.print("<MYSQL:Can't Connect>");
    }
}  

اما ارور زیر رو میده :

Mysql Connection Error: 
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsExce  ption: Communications link failure

The last packet sent successfully to the server was 0 milliseconds ago. The driver has not received any packets from the server.
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInsta  nce0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInsta  nce(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newI  nstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Util.handleNewInstance(Util.java:40  9)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createCommunicationsExcept  ion(SQLError.java:1122)
.
.
.
مشکل از کجاست ؟؟؟
از پلاگین گوگل تو eclipse استفاده می کنم.
ممنون

----------


## هانی هاشمی

هرچی سرچ کردم نتونستم بفهمم (http://code.google.com/p/gwt-example...ject_MySQLConn)

دوستان حداقل بگید باسه وصل شدن به mysql شما از چه راهی استفاده می کنید ؟؟ Tomcat یا Eclipse ؟ چه تنظیماتی باید روشون انجام بشه تا اجازه دسترسی به پورت رو بدن ؟؟

----------


## هانی هاشمی

مشکلم حل شد ;)

App Engine لعنتی رو باید غیر فعال می کردم ;)

----------

